# Half Turn H Perm



## philkt731 (Dec 17, 2007)

Whats the shortest alg to do an H perm by only using half turns?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 17, 2007)

F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2

ACube to the rescue!


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 17, 2007)

I found one myself that is also 12 movesHTM:

R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2


----------

